# Owner's Manual of Nissan Sunny (Sentra) FB13 (1993 model)



## Nayana (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I am looking for the owner's manual of the car known as Nissan Sunny in my country (it's called Nissan Sentra in other countries I believe). I recently bought a Nissan Sunny FB13 that was manufactured in 1993. So if someone can provide me with a link to download owner's manual for this can, I'd very much appreciate it. 

Thank you


----------



## Brandve (May 4, 2021)

The Nissan Sentra Owners Manual pdf is at Nissan Sentra Free Workshop and Repair Manuals


----------



## fmamhunze (Dec 18, 2021)

Am looking for a Nissan Sunny FB13 Service manual on PDF.

Kindly assist


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

fmamhunze said:


> Am looking for a Nissan Sunny FB13 Service manual on PDF.
> 
> Kindly assist


You can download an FSM from:



https://diyservicemanuals.com/nissan-sunny-service-repair-manuals/


----------

